# Sony Says Cross Game Chat on PS3 “Not Possible”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Says Cross Game Chat on PS3 “Not Possible”*










The #1 unequivocally most-requested feature for the PlayStation 3 has been cross game chat. Before the PS3 ever hit store shelves, Sony used it to demonstrate some of the features the PS3 was capable of. Turns out it’s not capable of cross game chat after all.

It’s been the PS3′s most glaring omission thus far, and the inclusion of cross game chat on the upcoming PlayStation Vita, only made the lack of cross game chat on the PS3 stick out like the most sore thumb ever.
Finally… after all this time. Sony has revealed that memory restrictions on the PS3 prevent cross game chat from ever being implemented into the PS3. During a recent interview with Eurogamer, Sony’s President of Worldwide Studios, Shuhei Yoshida, had this to say on why the PS3 can’t handle cross game chat:_Once a game gets RAM we never give it back…It’s not possible to retrofit something like that after the fact._​It’s about time Sony came clean and made it clear that it’s never coming.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You know, once upto a time you couldnt do this on the 360, and since it was added there is a certain something missing from XBL. While I wont argue that its great to be able to party chat with friends while you play through a campaign, there are times when no friends are on and you jump online, only to find everyone else is in their own party. Once upon a time I was adding people to my friends list all the time and making new friends to play games with that my regulars perhaps werent really into, but these days such enjoyable sessions are fewer and further apart.

Part of me kinda thinks there are some positives to this for the PS3, but its rather surprising this can never be added and I know it will really annoy some people. Still, I think its good news in a way as well, there are times when I wish party chat wasnt such a prolific part of XBL these days.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not at all bothered by not having cross game chat but what would be nice is to have the ability to bitstream Dolby True HD and DTS MA for the Fat.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats never gonna happen either though, they already confirmed it was a hardware omission that made that impossible. Your gonna have to get a slim :R


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Thats never gonna happen either though, they already confirmed it was a hardware omission that made that impossible. Your gonna have to get a slim :R



Thanks Dan for bursting my bubble of possible happiness Well I'll have to see if I can talk the wife into it since the 40gb is still kickin.


----------

